# My Star Central



## Need to Travel (May 28, 2007)

Does the web access at my star central have different pages that can be viewed if you are 3*, if you bought resale or from the developer? Or are the web access pages all the same?


----------



## DeniseM (May 28, 2007)

Need to Travel said:


> Does the web access at my star central have different pages that can be viewed if you are 3*, if you bought resale or from the developer? Or are the web access pages all the same?



The webpages are all the same.  I have a developer week and a resale week and there is no difference.  I'm not 3*, but I can't think of anything on the webpage that would be exclusively for Elite owners.

In case you don't know - When you make a Resv. on mystarcentral.com you are only sending an email, that may not be read until hours later- it is not a real time confirmation, so an early morning phone call is still the best way to confirm reservations in a timely manner.  Since your priority for unit location is based on how early you make your Resv., it can be important in some locations, like Maui.


----------



## stevens397 (May 29, 2007)

Actually Denise, I think the best advice is for EVERYONE to only reserve on-line.  That means just the two of us will be on the telephone, we'll have no problem getting through.....

No stones please - I'm kidding!


----------



## KOR5Star (May 29, 2007)

As 5* Elite, I have access to extra pages that provide on-line booking and confirmations as well as unit location.  Heck, I can even de-book a lesser mortal and take their unit if I so desire.

Then there is the 50% off airfare page, the 90% off rental car page and the reservation page for free back rubs and foot massages.

Yeah... being 5* is awesome.  :rofl: 

Seriously though... No... we are all treated the same.  It's one of the things I like most about Starwood.  As an elite member, I can't make a reservation one second earlier than anyone else... and that's the way it should be... fair and just for ALL members.


----------



## Need to Travel (May 29, 2007)

So I should be seeing information about the star points even though I cant be a part of it? From what I have read I'm not sure I want to be but I just wondered.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 29, 2007)

Need to Travel said:


> So I should be seeing information about the star points even though I cant be a part of it? From what I have read I'm not sure I want to be but I just wondered.


Yes - the SPs are still in MSC even if you can't convert becuase it is a resale purchase.


----------

